# Turkey & Vegetable Soup w/twist



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

2 tblsp of butter
1 large, 10 oz can of cream of mushroom or cream of celery soup
1 10 oz box of frozen ,mixed veggies
1 lb of turkey kielbasa or regular kielbasa
milk
White rice

In a small sauce pan simmer the mixed veggies until done. While they are cooking, melt 2 tblsp of butter in a deep frying pan. Slice the kielbasa and then quarter each of the slices so there are four bite sized pieces. Brown the kielbasa in the butter. Then add th can of cream of mushroom soup to the meat and butter. Add the milk and blend it all together making a cream sauce. Add the veggies and blend it all together and serve over the rice. Use milk to correct consistency.


----------

